# 5 days after ET an I don't feel anything!



## nailz79 (May 25, 2010)

I am getting really paranoid now.  Been reading about all the symptoms people have and I can't help but panic.  I don't feel any symptoms!  Is there anyone else who is the same?!  Would really put my mind at rest.  Feeling like we should give up hope already


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

What day were your embie(s) transferred on?  If it was only a 2 day transfer they are really just floating around, possibly just implanted, but not really releasing enough hormones for you to notice any symptoms yet.

It's far too soon to be worried about these things.  Think of all the women who didn't know they were pregnant until they were 6 weeks or so, and even those who didn't realise for months.  They can't have had many symptoms to notice!!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Try not to worry. I didn't feel anything at all and was completely convinced it hadn't worked until about 12 days after ET and even then I just felt really tired.


----------



## SapphireBlue (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for posting that Nailz, I am 3dp5dt and I feel nothing at all.  I have been worrying about it as so many people seem to write about their symptoms during 2ww, I honestly feel like I always do generally.  I wish you all the best


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's way way too early to be getting any symptoms.  Even if you did have symptoms then it would most likely be down all the drugs, specifically the HCG injection prior to EC which can stay in your body for up to 14 days (and is same hormone as released from embryo) and the progesteorne support during 2ww.

Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days old is it at the stage to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when it's 6 days old....and implantation can happen up until it's around 12 days old.  Only once embryo implanted and good level of HCG hormone will you start to get genuine pregnancy symptoms.

It's only because we know we have embryos inside us that we start to look for signs but realistically, if it was a natural conception then up until the embryo was 4/5/6 days old it would still be in the fallopian tube and not in the womb and most women wouldn't have a clue they were pg until missed period or did a pg test.  The majority of women don't get geniune pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pregnant....at this stage you're not even 4 weeks pregnant.

I've been pg 6 times (4 naturally and 2 through treatment) and not once have I had any real signs or symptoms, I've certainly never had a clue that I was pregnant and one of those times for several months !

It is hard, I always think 2ww is worst part of whole treatment cycle but there is honestly no way of knowing what's happening, try not to over analyse symptoms or the lack of them as it means absolutely nothing at this stage.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Patiently Waiting (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I am 4dp5dt and also feel nothing. Getting very paranoid and trying to prepare myself for bfn. I know that it makes no sense and that any symptoms would be the drugs anyway. I just can't help myself. I really wish there was a little window so I could have a quick peek!! Just so I know they are ok.


----------



## nailz79 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone  - I'm going to stop obsessing about symtons and just relax - or that's the plan!

It's so hard not to be too negative or too positive.  I let my mind wander by thinking that it has worked and this will all be over, but then I punish myself and think that it will only be worse if it is a BFN (16th August is OTD).  

I hate the roller coaster of feelings - never know how to feel for the best.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Patiently Waiting (Jan 16, 2010)

nailz79. You took the words right out of my mouth. My test date is also 16aug. 

Good Luck. It's nice to know that someone else is on the same road as me. 

xxxx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I felt nothing either hon!  In fact I waited patiently for the cramps or ANYTHING that my cycle buddies were feeling.  I remarked in my diary that I felt too normal to be pregnant.  I was though.


Good luck hon xxx


----------

